# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  προγραμματιστης για pic

## oxide

γεια σε ολους,

ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω εναν ετοιμο προγραμματιστη για pic..

σκεφτομουν να φτιαξω μονος μου κατι...αλλα αποφασισα να αγορασω εναν για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα παρουσιαζονται αλλα προβληματα/λαθη περα απο τα δικα μου, τα προγραμματιστικα.

γνωριζω ηδη λιγα βασικα απο μερικες διαλεξεις στο πανεπιστημιο...αλλα αν δεν ασχοληθεις μονος σου με κατι δυσκολα να το μαθεις πραγματικα...

ενδιαφερομαι για κατι φτηνο και μαλλον για usb παω αφου η mobo μου δεν εχει παραλληλη...εχετε κατι να μου προτινετε? :Smile:

----------


## briko

Υπάρχουν αρκετές προτάσεις στα 20 30 € αλλά αυτοί προσφέρουν μόνον προγραμματισμό
Αν θες και κάποιο αναπτυξιακό την καλύτερη κίνηση που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις το easypic5 της microe.
Παρτο και θα με θυμηθείς τ’αξίζει τα λεφτά του



```
http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/easypic5/
```

----------


## dbsjro

Εδω θεσσαλονικη ο μουτσιουλης το πιο φθηνο το ειχε 70Ε 
κ ο γεωργιαδης δν εχει καν
Ξερετε κανενα αλλο μαγαζι στα 20Ε-30Ε που ειπε ο briko?

----------


## oxide

> Υπάρχουν αρκετές προτάσεις στα 20 30 € αλλά αυτοί προσφέρουν μόνον προγραμματισμό
> Αν θες και κάποιο αναπτυξιακό την καλύτερη κίνηση που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις το easypic5 της microe.
> Παρτο και θα με θυμηθείς τ’αξίζει τα λεφτά του
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/easypic5/
> ```




αναπτυξιακο?δλδ? :Blushing:

----------


## briko

> Ξερετε κανενα αλλο μαγαζι στα 20Ε-30Ε που ειπε ο briko?



απο internet μερια Ελλαδα δυσκολα





> αναπτυξιακο?δλδ?



Αναπτυξιακό είναι μια πλακέτα (κάρτα) η οποία έχει περιθώριο για να βάλεις pic διάφορων μεγεθών 28 40 pin  και να μπορείς να τους προγραμματίσεις και να έχεις το περιθώριο να μπορείς να ελέγχεις τις εισόδους εξόδους του pic τι θα βάλεις και τι θα πάρεις

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει και ο MCP που είναι αντιγραφή του picstart και είναι συμβατός με MPLAB.
http://www.olimex.com/dev/pic-mcp-usb.html
Αν θέλεις μόνο προγραμματιστή.
Της mikroe είναι καλύτερο βέβαια.

----------


## P@s@ris!

ψάξε στο e-bay....

έκανα μια γρήγορη έρευνα..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEWEST-Willem-...%3D1%26ps%3D33

λέω αργότερα να πάρω αυτό ....

τώρα έφτιαξα έναν jdm programmer μιας και δεν παίζει καθόλου χρήμα...

----------


## oxide

για αρχη αυτο που θελω ειναι κατι απλο...σιγουρα το αναπτυξιακο θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο και ειδικα για επαγγελματιες φοβερο...

αλλα προτιμω κατι απλο να μαθω αρχικα μερικα πραματα ευκολα και σιγα σιγα να εξελιχθω μολις δεν με καλυπτει,παω σε κατι καλυτερο...

----------


## lastid

Υπάρχει και αυτός ο USB programmer από Ελλάδα..
Ένα χαρακτηριστικό πάντως που μου αρέσει πολύ όταν το έχει ένας (συνήθως έτοιμος) programmer, είναι το in-circuit debugging ή ICD. Με αυτό, μπορείς να τρέχεις βήμα βήμα το πρόγραμμά σου, να σταματάς και να εξετάζεις τη μνήμη κλπ. Ανεκτίμητο για debugging, αλλά θα πρέπει να το υποστηρίζει και ο PIC (οι παλιοί π.χ. 16F84 δεν το έχουν).

----------


## weather1967

Μολις σημερα αγορασα τον προγραματιστή pic 

http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...roducts_id=679

Mε κανατε θελω δεν θελω να μπω και εγω στον κοσμο των pic,γιατι ειδα οτι ολες οι κατασκευες με pic δεν παιζονται  :Smile: .

Να ευχαριστησω και παλι τον καλο φιλο Θανο thanos 10 για τις πληροφοριες που μου εδωσε σε pm.

Μια ερωτηση πριν βαλω πανω τον pic για προγραματισμο ,αδαείς γάρ  :Blushing: .
Ειδα στο manual του site την διαδικασια ,το ερωτημα μου ειναι σε ενα καινουργιο pic και συγκεκριμενα στο PIC16F876-20/SP θα πρεπει πρωτα να του σβησω κατι η οχι ? τα νεα pic ειναι ολα απρογραματιστα ? και στο load θα βαλω τον φακελο HEX που ειναι σε μορφη word pad ? 

Εdit : Kαι αν ειναι ευκολο να μου πει καποιος συναδελφος βημα -βημα την διαδικασια ,απλα load το ΗΕΧ π.χ μετα πατάω read ? και μετά fuse και ενεργοποιώ η απενεργοπιώ τι ? για να το βαλω να γραψει με το μπουτον program στο τελος.Χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο εκτος τα παραπανω ?
Και εκει που λεει τυπος pic να βαλω PIC16F876 η PIC16F876Α

Ειναι για το pic του αναλυτή ημιαγωγών του Ελεκτορ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

Εχω ανεβασει ενα βιντεο  ποιο παλια για τον προγραμματισμο με το συγκεκριμενο προγραμματιστη εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46441

----------


## weather1967

Α ωραια Θανο μπραβο τρομερα κατατοπιστικο αρα το read δεν το παταω καθολου ,απλα load--> fuses για disable --> και μετα εγραφη.

Μια τελευταια ελπιζω ερωτηση  :Blushing: ,διαβασα το mc configuration απο το elector και λεει στην επιλογή oscillator RC  mode ,το δικο μας το εχει προεπιλογή ΧΤ τι να αφησω ΧΤ η RC ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη τα περισσοτερα ΗΕΧ βαζουν μονα τους τις ασφαλειες αν δεν, τις περνας μονο σου βαση με αυτες που δινει ο κατασκευαστης του ΗΕΧ καθως και την επιλογη του oscillator δες στο βιντεο την σειρα της διαδικασιας προγραμματισμου, καθε νεος pic ειναι αδειος.
Οι pic εχουν το καλο να μην κλειδωνουν απο λαθος ασφαλειες οπως οι avr που γινετε οταν τους προγραμματισεις με το ponyprog που οι ασφαλειες ειναι αναποδα με λιγα λογια οτι για να ενεργοποιησετε τον χρονισμο απο εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο θα πρεπει το CKSEL3 CKSEL2 και1 και 0 να ειναι αντιστιχα 1111 αυτο σημαινει οτι στο ponyprog  δεν πρεπει να τσεκαρεις τις αντιστοιχες επιλογες, αυτα τα λιγα ετσι για τους AVR.

----------


## weather1967

:Lol:  Τώρα Θάνο σώθηκες ,δεν ξερω απο αυτά ,τι να αφησω τελικα ? το ΧΤ που εχει προεπιλογή το programmer ? Eιδα την διαδικασια αλλα σε αυτο το σημειο δεν εδειξε κατι.

----------


## klik

Το XT το βάζεις όταν στο κύκλωμα σου έχεις βάλει κρύσταλλο και το RC όταν έχεις δικτύωμα αντίστασης-πυκνωτή.

----------


## weather1967

> Το XT το βάζεις όταν στο κύκλωμα σου έχεις βάλει κρύσταλλο και το RC όταν έχεις δικτύωμα αντίστασης-πυκνωτή.



Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Κλικ ,αρα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση που δεν εχουμε βαλει κρύσταλο αλλά αντισταση-πυκνωτη βαζουμε RC ,καλα το διαβασα στο elector για αυτην την λεπτομερεια λοιπον.

----------


## Thanos10

Σορυ Δημητρη ξεχασα να σου γραψω για το ΧΤ και RC σου απαντησε ο klik.
O αναλυτης χρονιζεται με δυκτιωμα RC στον 1ΜΗΖ.

----------


## weather1967

Κανω load το ΗΕΧ αρχειο του αναλυτη ημιαγωγων και μου βγαζει αυτο το μηνυμα 

http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/iiiii_10.gif

Παταω yes και μου βγαζει μετα αυτο ,ειναι σωστο ?? 

http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/iiiii_11.gif

Να συνεχισω παρακατω στα fuses πριν πω το τελικο οκ για να το γραψει η οχι κατι παιζει λαθος και τι ??

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν σε προλαβα το μηνυμα λεει οτι εχεις διαφορετικο πικ στην βαση κοιταξε αν ειναι το σωστο.

----------


## weather1967

> Δεν σε προλαβα το μηνυμα λεει οτι εχεις διαφορετικο πικ στην βαση κοιταξε αν ειναι το σωστο.



Δεν συνεχισα Θανο μετα απο αυτο το μηνυμα σταματησα, αυτον τον pic εχω για τον αναλυτη 

http://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/11/22/64/62/tester12.jpg

Kαι τον εχω βαλει ετσι οπως λεει το manual 
Mηπως πρεπει να τον βαλω πιο κατω ? κατι μου ειχε πει ο Νικος πανω σε αυτην την λεπτομερεια αλλα για τον 16F876 Αυτην την θεση διχνει πανω -πανω να μπει μετα εχει το 16F876A

Τι γινετε ??

----------


## Thanos10

Τα fuses μην τα πηραξεις αν ειναι ολα σωστα εχεις συνδεση με τον προγρμματιστη, πατα program και δες αν φορτωνει το ΗΕΧ.

----------


## weather1967

Θανο εγραψε αυτο στο τελος,αρα ολα καλα ? 
Η οταν το βαλω πανω στο κυκλωμα θα μετραει Αmber αντι για τρανζιστορ  :Rolleyes:  :Lol: 

Edit, τις δικες σου ρυθμισεις στο βιντεο ειχα στα fuses

----------


## Thanos10

ΟΚ δοκιμασε το στην κατασκευη σου τις ασφαλειες δεν τις πειραξες ετσι.

----------


## weather1967

Θα το δοκιμασω αυριο Θανο ,επειδη δεν εχω συνδεση την οθονη ακομα 
Αν μου βγαλει το elector analyzer η οθονη θα σημαινει οτι ειναι προγραματισμενο φανταζομαι ,και αν δεν βγαλει τιποτα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ?

Τις ασφαλειες τις εβαλα οπως τι ειχες και εσυ στο βιντεο,εκανα μεγενθυση το βιντεο σου ,και τσεκαρισα τα ιδια

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη εχεις κανει λαθος αυτο που δειχνω στο βιντεο δεν ειναι για αυτην την κατασκευη λοιπον σβησε τον πικ και ξανα κανε τον προγραμματισμο απο την αρχη φορτωσε το ΗΕΧ και μην πειραξεις τι ασφαλειες καθολου.
Για να το σβησεις πατας Blank και τικαρεις την εντολη erase chip και οκ.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη εχεις κανει λαθος αυτο που δειχνω στο βιντεο δεν ειναι για αυτην την κατασκευη λοιπον σβησε τον πικ και ξανα κανε τον προγραμματισμο απο την αρχη φορτωσε το ΗΕΧ και μην πειραξεις τι ασφαλειες καθολου.
> Για να το σβησεις πατας Blank και τικαρεις την εντολη erase chip και οκ.



Θανο μπορεις να μου γραψεις τι να εχω enable και τι disable απο ολα αυτα ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη σου ανεβαζω πως πρεπει να βαλεις τις ασφαλειες.
To zip τα εχει μεσα.

----------


## weather1967

Θανο θελω την επειηκια σου γιατι ειμαι παντελως ασχετος. :Blushing: 
Μεσα στο zip λεει και κατι cp-fosc-brownout-BK BUG
Αυτα δεν τα γραφει πουθενα ο δικος μας programmer ,εκει τι βαζω ? η πες μου βαση των παρακατω που εχει ο δικος μας programmer τι βαζω σε αυτα που δεν αναφερονται ,η μηπως και ειναι με αλλο ονομα ? 
Οπως και εκει που λεει BODEN στο δικο μας ,δεν βλεπω πουθενα στο zip να λεει ΒODEN
Απλα αν θελεις πες μου στο πρωτο τετραγωνο αριστερα βαζεις enable και ουκ το καθεξης.
H οποιος αλλος φιλος κατεχει απο αυτα,και θελει να βοηθηση

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο που βλεπεις στην φωτο ειναι οι ασφαλειες.

----------


## weather1967

> Αυτο που βλεπεις στην φωτο ειναι οι ασφαλειες.



Να σε καλα και παλι φιλε Θανο,και συγγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια,μια εικονα ειναι 1.000.000 λεξεις τελικα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν θυμομουν και εγω καλα την κατασκευη με τον αναλυτη την εχω φιαξει εδω και καιρο.

----------


## weather1967

Kανενα προβλημα φιλε Θανο.
Απλα απορουσα γιατι μερικες λεξεις δεν τις ειχε με τις ακριβης ονομασιες του zip  στα fuses

----------


## klik

Αν κοιτάς παλιότερα .ASM/.C αρχεία για pic, να έχεις υπόψην ότι η microchip άλλαξε απο την έκδοση 6 μέχρι την 8 του MPLAB/MPASM τα ονόματα των configuration bits (αυτό που λέτε fuses) και τον τρόπο που αυτά δηλώνονται.

Και δεν φτάνει ότι το έκανε... το έκανε και δυο φορές :W00t:  

Αρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις διαφορές στον κώδικα στα ονόματα αυτά.

----------


## nikknikk4

Το BODEN και αυτό δεν πρεπει να είναι --- Disabled ?
Στο αρχείο word βοήθημα του programmer βάζει το 
WDT και το BODEN ---Disabled 

*Thanos10     klik*
Τα Φώτα σας για μια ακόμη φορά

----------


## tasosmos

Συμφωνα με το txt που ανεβασε ο Θανος το σωστο ειναι Brownout: enable

BODEN σημαινει brownout detection enable

----------


## nikknikk4

Οπότε αγνοούμε το σχετικό αρχείο word βοήθημα του usb programmer και προγραμματίζουμε με enabled

Ok ευχριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

> Συμφωνα με το txt που ανεβασε ο Θανος το σωστο ειναι Brownout: enable
> 
> BODEN σημαινει brownout detection enable



 Σωστο, οι ασφαλειες ειναι οπως τι βλεπεις στην φωτο ο klik το ειπε για τις αλλαγες στην ονομασια των αφαλειων.

----------


## weather1967

Παιδια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα περασε ο programmer το ΗΕΧ αρχειο .
μου δειχνη αυτα που λεει η φωτο και μετα λεει please remove jumber βεβαια βγαζω το jumber αλλα παραμενει εκει το μηνυμα επειδη δεν εχω τα 3 ολοκληρωμενα .
Ενα αλλο ειναι οτι η οθονη ειναι μπλε αλλα δεν φωτιζετε ξερει καποιος φιλος τον λογο ? 
Εχω συνδεση το pin 15 της πλακετας στο pin 15 της οθονης και το αντοιστοιχο στο pin 16 .
Μηπως για να αναψει η οθονη θελει να προσθεσω και τα αλλα υλικα μια αντισταση και ενα ηλεκτρολυτικο που τελικα δεν μπηκαν στην πλακετα ? η απλα επειδη δεν υπαρχουν τα ολοκληρωμενα δεν αναβει ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη κοιτα αν εχεις βαλει σωστα τα πιν και την αντισταση R15.

----------


## weather1967

Θανο τα pin ειναι σωστα και η αντισταση,κανονικα πρεπει να αναβει και χωρις τα ολοκληρωμενα ? 
Παιζει να ειναι ελλατωματικη η οθονη στο θεμα φωτισμου ?

----------


## klik

η οθόνη έχει δυο ακίδες δίπλα στο backlight με ονόματα A και K.
Το Α(νοδος) θελει + και το Κ(αθοδος)-.
Αυτες οι ακίδες πηγαίνουν μέχρι τις ακίδες 15 και 16.

Σε κάποιες οθόνες οι ακίδες είναι ανάστροφες (π.χ. cct) δηλαδή άλλες έχουν + στο 16 και άλλες + στο 15.

Με ένα ωμόμετρο μπορείς να δείς ποιά ακίδα έχει συνδεδεμένη την Ανοδο (+) πάνω της.

ΥΓ. σχεδόν σε όλες τις οθόνες υπάρχει δυνατότητα τζαμπερόματος με το κολητηρι για να αναβει το backlight απο τα 5V των ακίδων 1 και 2.

----------


## nikknikk4

Για την οθόνη το έβαλε ο* weather1967* εδώ 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47929

.

----------

